# Urgent Help Advice (Bearded Dragon)



## airborne-baz (Aug 27, 2008)

I was looking at my beardies when i noticed my male's genitals or what i think are his genitals are hanging out not sure if this happens alot and if they will go back in by them self ive separated him from our females and he is in a viv on his own i have removed the sand as i dont think it will help also i have give him a very shallow bath all my females are fine.The vets are shut but we can go tomorow if we need to any help would be great thx in advance

Baz


----------



## CTI_Perrin (Mar 17, 2008)

Could it be a prolapse of some sort? I haven't seen this kind of thing before but maybe a trip to the vets would be a good idea...I think you're doing everything else right!

Sorry I know this doesn't help much but i'm sure someone else could help more!

good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## airborne-baz (Aug 27, 2008)

yeah possibly not sure i cant find anything on the net he has bred sucessfully before ive noticed that one of the females has what looks to be sperm on her tail so he has maybe pulled out prematurely or she has took of when he was doing his business and maybe done some damage ?


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

these was a thread here recently anout it! sadly my CWD has a prolaped penis which was removed.
try searching for that thread


----------



## TheRosieEffect (Aug 26, 2008)

Looks like a prolapse, but yeah you should take him to the vets,he'll be fine  

x


----------



## madsmum (Jan 24, 2009)

im no vet but i doubt that it could be anything other than a prolapse. also it dont look big enough to be a penis. vets asap.


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

Give him another bath & put sugar in it, this may help to ease the swelling and it may go back in. Do you have any KY jelly or vaseline, if so put some on the prolapse after to stop it drying out (once it dries out then amputation may be the only option). If you can, put him in a set up on his own on kitchen roll for now, but vets asap....


----------



## airborne-baz (Aug 27, 2008)

cheers bosscat gonna go do that now


----------



## airborne-baz (Aug 27, 2008)

off to the vets in middlesboro sounds like its his rectum


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

More likely to be a penal prolapse if he's been mating, good luck with the vet and let us know how he gets on


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

hope he's ok! xx


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

keep us updated x


----------



## airborne-baz (Aug 27, 2008)

thx for the replies he's back in his viv and his bits are back in and stapled up it was his penis.he has to go to the vet tomorrow again to get the staples out and hopefully his bits will stay in if not they may have to remove them they have put some sort of sugar gel on the prolapse and he has had a painkilling injection hopefully he will be fine











Cheers


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

Hope it all stays in and he doesn't have to get the op!


----------



## airborne-baz (Aug 27, 2008)

so do i more often than not there o.k. thats what the vet said so fingers crossed ill know more tomorrow


----------

